# Scanning 35mm negative with Lumix LX3



## espresso2x (Mar 1, 2018)

Camera 'macro' mode focuses down to 1cm. Improvised carrier from slide copying accessory, the tube is a couple mm wider diameter than the telescoping lens of the LX3. Samsung 7" tablet with white.gif background image. Test printed on 100gsm plan paper.


----------



## cgw (Mar 1, 2018)

Go dog, go! Full marks for the "hack-a-saurus" effort. I use a Nikon D7200 to scan 120 b&w negs with an old copy stand and light box. No complaints. Funny how all these homebrew efforts can lead us back to enjoying what's special about film again.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Thanks a lot. My aim is 6x9 negs using a full frame digital, i think i need a good macro lens and extension tube, and a larger piece if whatever the opaque plastic is that comes with the slide copier.



All of those things sound good! However, I think 24-MP APS-C digital would work as well, or perhaps even better than many full-frame cameras. But the good macro lens and extension tube make sense.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2018)

The neglected little Micro Nikkor 40/2.8g does a nice job on crop sensor Nikons.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2018)

With Fuji, you have the option of using almost anything via adapters. AF for what amounts to copy work isn't really an advantage. Something like an old manual focus Micro Nikkor 55/3.5 would do the job. Nothing in the Fujinon macro line that short.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 3, 2019)

cgw said:


> With Fuji, you have the option of using almost anything via adapters. AF for what amounts to copy work isn't really an advantage. Something like an old manual focus Micro Nikkor 55/3.5 would do the job. Nothing in the Fujinon macro line that short.


   very interesting.   i have several lenses and   i am familiar with image reversing film,   BUT is there some simple digit proceedure to invert 35 mm negatives?  vin


----------



## compur (Feb 25, 2019)

Photoshop:
Image > Adjustments > Invert


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2019)

The results achieved by use of this type of equipment and method and process are well-documented in several articles published by multiple websites in the 2011-1015 era ...


----------

